# What's up with these diesel prices???



## anomalophobe (Sep 27, 2013)

Now that I've got a diesel, I cringe every time the price drops on unleaded because I don't see diesel moving at all - what's up with that? I understand supply and demand, but I expected more fluctuation than I've seen.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Diesel price is much more stable than petrol, even in Australia. When the price does change it seems to stay at the new price much longer.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I was going to say the same as Aussie. While gas prices swing erratically diesel is pretty constant. I have been monitoring them while my car has been in the shop and they have not moved for 3 weeks. This makes me happy because even though I may pay more at the pump, I know that I will get more out of it and I don't have to worry about a 30 cent swing....yet.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Diesel in North America also tends to have a wider gap with gasoline during the winter months, as the trucks and cars are competing for home heating oil. During the summer months more people drive which drives gasoline prices upwards, where as there is an easing on diesel because of the drop off in demand of home heating oil. You'll get used to it, and remember that even with the difference in prices it would have to be a large difference to break even versus gasoline. Even then, generally there is less maintenance cost on diesels and higher resale values which for me still puts the diesel as my engine of preference over gasoline.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've seen diesel drop 10-20 cents around where I travel. Seems like gas has dropped maybe 30-40 cents.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> Diesel in North America also tends to have a wider gap with gasoline during the winter months, as the trucks and cars are competing for home heating oil. During the summer months more people drive which drives gasoline prices upwards, where as there is an easing on diesel because of the drop off in demand of home heating oil. You'll get used to it, and remember that even with the difference in prices it would have to be a large difference to break even versus gasoline. Even then, generally there is less maintenance cost on diesels and higher resale values which for me still puts the diesel as my engine of preference over gasoline.


This. Also, if I was worried about the cost difference between diesel and gas, I probably wouldn't of been able to afford a brand new car 

People ask me all about my mileage, etc. I say I didn't buy a brand new diesel car thinking it was saving me money....


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> This. Also, if I was worried about the cost difference between diesel and gas, I probably wouldn't of been able to afford a brand new car
> 
> People ask me all about my mileage, etc. I say I didn't buy a brand new diesel car thinking it was saving me money....


At last someone put in words what having a diesel is all about, it's the ease of driving and never being short of the ability to climb any grade at any speed without any effort.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Diesel $3.99/gal
87 gas $3.29/gal
Freaking insane split. 
ULSD was only supposed to add .05-.07 cents/gallon from what I recall being said back in '06. Prior to '07 it was always Diesel cheaper than gas by $0.10-.20/gallon from what I recall. Even off-road diesel isn't cheap anymore(for the backhoe).


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I will have to admit that even though I only got to drive my car a week.....I was a little worried about the fuel prices. My stepfather told me how to figure up the break even point between the mpg of my old car (07 Aveo) and the Cruze Diesel. My break even point for fuel cost is 34mpg, which we know the Cruze Diesel is more than capable of achieving. So even with the higher fuel costs in the long run you will save.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Gas tax on diesel is more so it will be higher most of the time.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just got back from filling up. 87 E10 was $3.04/gal. Diesel was $3.74/gal. It's been a $.70/gal. delta for the last two weeks.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

David1 said:


> Gas tax on diesel is more so it will be higher most of the time.


It only has been that way for the past 6-8 yrs, traditionally Diesel has been cheaper than gas.
Well since I have been driving Diesels(1994ish).


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> At last someone put in words what having a diesel is all about, it's the ease of driving and never being short of the ability to climb any grade at any speed without any effort.


You got me all figured out! It's for the driving experience. Power and economy. Am I saving fuel money over a cruze eco? Heck no, but I bet you I'm having more fun!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel and regular are same price here, this week


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> 10:12 AM 1002/13. Just got back from filling up. 87 E10 was $3.04/gal. Diesel was $3.74/gal. It's been a $.70/gal. delta for the last two weeks.


It's now 7:04 PM 10/02/13 and I just went and filled up the Mazda P5. 87 E10 is down to $3.01/gal. Diesel is up to $3.82/gal. The $.70 delta is no more.


----------



## E365 (Jun 10, 2013)

It seems like diesel in Minneapolis has been rock-solid at $3.99/gallon for a couple years.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

When gas was reaching pretty close to $4.00/gal. My first thought was like dang I should've waited for the diesel model because at the time it was at $3.50 or something, but since then diesel went up to $3.99 and has stayed like that for a month or two, as for gas it has been jumping around from $3.30-$3.70 the last couple of weeks lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Price of diesel still holding out here where 87 droped to $3.33. I kinda wanted a diesel even when Subaru introduced it's boxer diesel engine. That overboost feature sounds like fun.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

If I didn't have a the Cruze I have now, and I was buying one this year, I would honestly choose the Eco over the Diesel. 1. Starting price wise. 2. I'd rather not pay the price of Diesel lol. I have a 1Lt and I get good mpgs but oh well lol 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I enjoy the fact that diesel is more stable that gasoline. I don't usually have to worry about the price jumping on me $.20 within a few hours. I am used to spending $75+ for gas every week anyway so spending about $60 per week for diesel is a nice break.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> I enjoy the fact that diesel is more stable that gasoline.


No offense but that is poor logic if used in regards to the pricing.
I DO like that Diesel is more stable for long term storage.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> No offense but that is poor logic if used in regards to the pricing.
> I DO like that Diesel is more stable for long term storage.



I wont take offense to it. That is your opinion of my logic and you are entitled to that.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Over the last several years most of America has become acclimated to being charged more for Diesel.
For me Diesel fuel has been(historically) more stable in pricing than gasoline BUT it used to be noticeably CHEAPER than gasoline.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> Over the last several years most of America has become acclimated to being charged more for Diesel.
> For me Diesel fuel has been(historically) more stable in pricing than gasoline BUT it used to be noticeably CHEAPER than gasoline.



Its sad to say that I can remember a time when gasoline was $1/gallon.......and at the time that was expensive......


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> Its sad to say that I can remember a time when gasoline was $1/gallon.......and at the time that was expensive......


Around 1998/99 gas dropped into the $0.80-.90 cent range due to fuel wars in Michigan. 
Michigan lost several independent oil refineries after that which were bought out by large oil companies and then torn down. Then we had production limitations that raised fuel prices, go figure.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I just filled my car up and noticed that diesel had not changed with today's price changes. The Sunoco station I use had 87 E10 for $2.96/gal., 93 E10 for $3.16/gal., and diesel for $3.86/gal. This is a pretty high volume station with 8 gas and 2 diesel pumps. You almost always have to wait for a pump at this place. FWIW, 87 E10 at the area BP stations was $3.39/gal.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

We buy Murphy diesel (Walmart) and it's $.20 cheaper than other stations. I wondered if there was a quality difference between it and like, Shell? I use Shell 93 octane in the Vette and no other if possible...second choice is BP. When you consider your fuel mileage savings over gasoline, you have to include the premium price of your diesel car over comparable gasoline engines and the cost of the DEF which isn't cheap. Some have said it would take you 10 years to recoup the extra cost of a diesel over gas. I love mine and don't care what it costs.


----------

